
Computers Are Taking Design Cues from Human Brains - rayascott
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/16/technology/chips-off-the-old-block-computers-are-taking-design-cues-from-human-brains.html
======
ColanR
That article took a very long time to say that computer chips are becoming
more specialized (like brains! because brains aren't homogenous).

Just a bunch of fluff.

~~~
bluejellybean
Thank you for the heads up, this is exactly why I read comments before the
article.

